# Bordercollie help.



## Raiko (Aug 26, 2009)

So out of the two border collies I mentioned before in other threads Charlie has developed a weird... happy spot.

When anyone scratches him he moves his head over so that your hand ends up in his big pointy ear. When and if you scratch there his tail starts going, his leg thumps on the ground and he makes all these "Talking" noises.

The vet thought maybe he had something wrong with his ear making it itch but they could not find anything. Ear hairs were plucked but that did nothing (but cleaning his ears became much easier) His ears appear to be in perfect health.


But still its kinda gross to have a dog shove his ear over your hand.. and cleaning his ears is a nightmare, he acts like hes having an orgasm when you do it. Spike on the other hand sits still and sighs when I clean him.

Charlie never had this happy spot in his ear before last year. Should I be concerned? Note.. Spike is 14 years old and Charlie is 13. They are in pretty good health. They take their time with everything but are still active. By some miracle the only age problem they have is Spike has a fat deposit on him, but its not anything serious.


----------



## MoJoMama (Sep 17, 2009)

OMG... Perhaps he's just found a new ticklish spot?? I used to be EXTREMELY ticklish right above my knee, and I'm not anymore... perhaps it's just as simple as that?? But Oh I wish you could take a video and post that!!! I hope it's nothing to worry about, because I was laughing so hard at the description!!


----------

